# Goat with teeth knocked out?



## Robyn8 (Dec 20, 2018)

I think my goat has some knocked out teeth or injured jaw maybe?  He’s very quiet which is super weird for him, and has bloody drool around his mouth.  He wants to eat but it definitely looks like it hurts.  There was also blood in the water bucket.  I tried to get his mouth open to look but he screamed and the lighting is bad so I couldn’t totally tell but I think his two front teeth got knocked out.  He doesn’t seem to be bleeding now though and there’s not a lot of blood around the barn.  I’d think with a knocked out tooth there would be more blood around. I’m worried about how quiet he is.  He seems like in shock or something.  He just stands there and shakes his head once in a while.  I’m going to try to get a better look tomorrow when I have someone to help and it’s light out.  But if he did knock out some teeth there’s nothing we can really do for him right?  Is there a pain med we can give him?  Will he be able to eat ok once healed?  He seemed to do better with grain than hay this evening.  He’s a spoiled 8 month old bottle baby living with his brother (both wethers) and a couple Shetland sheep.  He does play pretty rough with his brother so I could see how an injury could have happened.


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 20, 2018)

I just read online they can have aspirin at a rate of 1000mg per 20 lbs.  anyone  have any advice on that?


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 20, 2018)

I did some googling and now I think he might be teething.  Does it sound like it to anyone?  He’s acting quite sad.  Should I give him some aspirin to help him out?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 20, 2018)

I would not do the aspirin. Goats nibble, but do not really "teeth" the way puppies do.
See how he looks later tonight and in the morning. If he is still having a rough time tomorrow I'd get him to the vet.




Robyn8 said:


> Will he be able to eat ok once healed?


It's hard to say at this point, since we don't really know what the issue is.

Hope he starts doing better!


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 20, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I would not do the aspirin. Goats nibble, but do not really "teeth" the way puppies do.
> See how he looks later tonight and in the morning. If he is still having a rough time tomorrow I'd get him to the vet.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I’ll check on him tonight and if not better tomorrow I’ll take him to the vet.  I was wondering if maybe he’s teething and bumped his teeth and they bled or something?  I know my kids have done that while loosing teeth.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 20, 2018)

Maybe some teeth knocked out -- worse yet, he was butted and has a broken jaw.   See?  Vet needs to tell you what's wrong.  Obviously, something is.   I'm sorry.   Let us know what goes....


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 20, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Maybe some teeth knocked out -- worse yet, he was butted and has a broken jaw.   See?  Vet needs to tell you what's wrong.  Obviously, something is.   I'm sorry.   Let us know what goes....[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like I’ll be taking a drive up to our somewhat local veterinary teaching hospital tomorrow!  Sigh.  I’ll let you guys know what happens.  Thanks again!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 20, 2018)

aspirin would help with the pain but I wouldn't give it.  there is also a product you can get from a vet called banimine that is for pain but I doubt that he will need it.  goats about that age do loose front teeth and he may have been butted or whacked himself some how. if he can chew grain then I would guess that his jaw isn't broken but wait till tomorrow and reevaluate him. he will be fine without a couple of front teeth and after the soreness is gone he should be able to eat just fine.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2018)

Aspirin thins the blood, so generally not a good thing to give when there's bleeding. Especially if you don't know the source of the bleeding. You can also use Ibuprofen to ease pain in goats.
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 20, 2018)

Just checked on him and he was laying down till he heard us.  Still depressed but no active bleeding or swelling around the jaw.  He is missing those two middle teeth but maybe that’s just a coincidence.  I’ll take him to the vet unless he’s acting a lot better tomorrow.  I don’t think his jaw is broken though cause there’s no swelling and although he didn’t like us opening his mouth, I think he’d have complained even more if it was broken.  Thanks again for letting me bounce some ideas off you all!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2018)

None of my goats like me messing with their mouths... Might be because every time I do it's to give them some medication or bolus or some other "treat" that they have zero interest in.


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 21, 2018)

Partial update!

We’re at the veterinary teaching hospital now.  Broken jaw and 2 missing teeth with a lot of bruising on th gums.  They think he got his teeth caught on something and yanked them out and broke his jaw.  Waiting on xrays now.  ☹️  They said he looks healthy otherwise though so that’s good I guess.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2018)

Ouch... sorry to hear. Can't imagine a goat with a wired shut mouth...  No way to splint it either... Not sure how this is gonna work... Hope there's something that can be done.


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 21, 2018)

He’s having surgery to wire just the bottom pieces together, he’ll still be able to open his mouth to eat and drink.  He split His growth plate.  In 4-6 weeks they’ll take the wires out.  I know it probably seems like a lot to do for a goat but he’s a pet and their prices are very reasonable as it’s a teaching hospital.  I get to pick him up late tonight.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 21, 2018)

Cudos to you for getting your goat to the vet and doing the needed surgery...I love all my animals, and my goats are just as important to me as my dogs and husband ....hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 21, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Cudos to you for getting your goat to the vet and doing the needed surgery...I love all my animals, and my goats are just as important to me as my dogs and husband ....hope he has a speedy recovery



Thanks!  The vet said he should be eating and drinking normally tomorrow.  So sounds like recovery should be pretty fast.  She said with the pieces wired together he’ll have a lot less pain and heal a lot faster than if we tried to just leave it be.  He’s a good goat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 21, 2018)

Good for you, take care of your guy and have a MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2018)

Great follow through there Robyn! A very lucky goat to be yours... Most wouldn't spend the money or take the time. Hope he heals up good as new!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 22, 2018)

How is the goat patient feeling today ? Give him a hug from my goat girls


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 22, 2018)

Lucky goat!!  Lucky you to have a teaching hospital close!   They do charge less -- wish one was closer to me.   I do have a State Vet Lab  within 20 miles, so I do get a little advantage there for some of my testing things.  It all helps.

Certain the goat jaw will be sore for a little while (even wired up) so you may want to offer some moist alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, etc. (even the hay) to make it softer to chew.

Glad he's doing well.


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 26, 2018)

Another update!  When they did the surgery they found he had a pretty bad tongue laceration too in the very back.  They sutured it it said it will make his recovery slower.  I ended up leaving him at the hospital till Christmas Eve because the overnight fees were pretty cheap at that point and he needed a lot of care.  They were syringe feeding and flushing his mouth 4 times a day, giving pain meds, antibiotics and thiamine.  I’m continuing with all the care at home and he’s swallowing better today.  He’s trying so hard to eat normal food and hay.  I have a whole smorgasbord of options for him in his pen.  Regular hay and grain, mashed hay and water, and those horse hay cubes broken up into tiny chunks. He has no interest in any of the mashs I offer but keeps trying with the hay and grains. I’m giving him critical care 4 times a day.  He’s pooping and peeing pretty well and is pretty perky considering all the trauma.  He’s jumping up on stuff again and wanting me to snuggle him.  I think he’ll pull through for me.  The vet seemed to think he should be eating on his own in a few days.  we got amazing care at the veterinary teaching hospital.  All the staff and students were great.  And I swear they didn’t charge me for everything they should have.  The surgeon even gave me her cell phone number in case I have questions.  I may be biased cause it’s my alma mater lol, but so lucky to be close to them!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 26, 2018)

So happy he is doing well...great choice to get the surgery  and keep him there....wishing you and him a speedy  recovery


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 29, 2018)

It's great to read that the goat is doin well, and when I stopped laughing from the husband remark! I went and told my wife= she got a good laugh too, about the husband remark. She was happy to hear the goat is doing fine, hope y'all have a safe and Happy NeW yEAR !!


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 9, 2019)

Just wanted to post another update in case anyone is interested.  My little goat is doing pretty well.  He’s drinking a lot better and is willing to eat the super yummy sweet grain.  He refuses hay, hay pellets,boring non sweet grain, and anything mashed.  I’m syringe feeding him still twice a day.  I think eating the grain still hurts cause he shakes afterwards and sometimes his gums and bloody after eating .  He’s much perkier but I still have him separate from the herd.  It will be 3 weeks from surgery on Friday and the vet said to keep him separate 2-3 weeks so I think I’ll try putting him with the herd tomorrow. He is complaining more when alone in our garage so I take that as a good sign.  I’m mostly worried his twin brother will try to play and head butt him but we’ll see how it goes.  I’ve tried to let him visit the herd under supervision and he seems to just back down when his brother tries to play.  Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 9, 2019)

I do wish you luck tommrow...you have done such a great job getting him this far.....hope you post pictures again soon.


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 9, 2019)

Here are some pics of my goat (Dilly).  I got him a coat cause he seemed unable to keep his body temp up at first .  He kept shivering when outside.  I take him outside to a fencing off corner of our pasture during the day.  It has a little 3 sided house but he still seems to get cold out there.  His coat seems to help.  View attachment 56877 View attachment 56878


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2019)

Glad he’s doing better! I hope he starts eating on his own soon! 

Just a reminder, keep a close eye out for a worm or coccidia bloom. With the stress he has gone through, and his young age it can set them up for a bloom. Checking his decal might be a good idea, since you don’t want anything slowing him down. (I imagine you already know this, but I’ll post it anyway)

You have really done a great job with him. You are one dedicated goat momma!


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 9, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Glad he’s doing better! I hope he starts eating on his own soon!
> 
> Just a reminder, keep a close eye out for a worm or coccidia bloom. With the stress he has gone through, and his young age it can set them up for a bloom. Checking his decal might be a good idea, since you don’t want anything slowing him down. (I imagine you already know this, but I’ll post it anyway)
> 
> You have really done a great job with him. You are one dedicated goat momma!



Thanks for the reminder!  All poops are normal for now but I’ll keep an eye out.  I know I’m going a lot further than most goat owners would but we only have the 2 bottle babies so they are more like outside dogs to us.  Plus I was a vet tech in my former career so the extra care is not too much of a burden for me.  Thanks so much for all the kids words of support!  They really do help!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 10, 2019)

What cute pictures, he is a handsome  little guy


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 10, 2019)

What a cutie -- love his coat!

He probably is chilled without the carbs & hay he was used to.   I'd try to get some kind of fiber in his and I know it must be sore to chew!  No grass this time of year.

Have you considered beet pulp moistened with warm water?  Mine will run over me to get to it!  You can get it with molasses.  He might need the few extra calories from that.  You could slip a small handful of Alfalfa pellets in it...just to give some extra protein.   While this may not be an ideal diet, he will get some fiber.  Super fine grass hay, cut short, moistened, he may be able to eat.   Sprouts?  They are available at the grocery.

Updates?  Absolutely we want them    We care.


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 11, 2019)

He has so far refused all mash or wet food options and the hay cubes broken up into small pieces. I also tried giving him romaine lettuce and he refused.  I could try the beet pulp though.  Do you buy the shreds or pellets?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 11, 2019)

I have taken hay and cut it into very small pieces  for a sick goat, and she ate it....don't  know if you have tried that or not but sure do wish you all the best. You are a great goat momma


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm sad to report my goat isn't doing too well.  It looks to me like his jaw repair is falling apart.  I'm pretty sure a fairly big piece of bone is sticking out of his gums.  He was eating ok until today.  And by ok I mean only sweet grain.  But today he was less interested in his grain.  We have an appointment to go back to the vet a week from Friday but I'm going to call today and try to get him in this week.  It's not looking good and I'm leaning towards euthanasia at this point.  I live in Michigan and we've had a mild winter so far but this weekend it's supposed to get frigid.  I don't want to put him through that additional stress if he likely will continue to get worse.  I'm hoping the vet can give me a clear indication on his prognosis and future quality of life.  I don't mind giving him extra care long term if he seems pretty happy but I don't want him in pain for the rest of this life.  The euthanasia decision is always hard for me so I'm hoping the vet will be straight with me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2019)

You know your animal better than anyone,  I am so sorry the jaw surgery  is falling apart. I commend you for all you have done for him, you have gone beyond what many could afford to do .....The kindest act we can do for a animal  is set them free  from their suffering.....sorry you have to make this decision,  but as difficult  and sad as it is I would do the same. .... wishing you better news at the vets.....


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you for the support!  It's been a rough road for sure.  I'm very attached to him because I bottle fed him, but I need to put his needs first.  I have to keep reminding myself of this.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2019)

Robyn8 said:


> Thank you for the support!  It's been a rough road for sure.  I'm very attached to him because I bottle fed him, but I need to put his needs first.  I have to keep reminding myself of this.



I totally get it, my kids are my babies, but several months ago I had to put one down by myself in the barn. Never a easy decision for sure, but it is a act of selflessness  to let them go and not suffer. I will be thinking of you all day ....be  kind to yourself, you will make the best decision,  and we all support you....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2019)

So sorry you're having to go through this. Totally feel for you, but also for him. Aside from the constant pain, he can't eat right.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision for him and follow through. As said, you've already gone way beyond where most others would have for him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2019)

Just thinking about you, wanted to drop by and see if you are ok.....


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> The kindest act we can do for a animal is set them free from their suffering.....sorry you have to make this decision,



...and one of the hardest!!  

There is this "chance"  The wiring is holding but a sliver of bone is loose and coming out.   I'm certain they will need to xray to determine but  -- if not intact, probably will not end well. 

We are all feeling your pain...BTDT.


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for all the thoughts!  We’re hanging in there for now.  He didn’t eat much today but seems in ok spirits otherwise.  Still jumping on stuff and wanting attention.  I made an appointment for Friday.  I’m still thinking I’ll be having him euthanized but I guess we’ll see what the vet says.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2019)

Hang in there, ....maby the little guy will surprise us all


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 14, 2019)

I’m sorry to hear this.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 14, 2019)

I hope he pulls through. Im sorry that you and your little goat are going through this. I have to say though how impressed i am with how well you rose up to the situation when most people would have chosen to euthanize him. I honestly hope the poor little guy makes it in the end. no matter what happens you did well and everyone here is proud of you and your choices so far! Hang in there


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 15, 2019)

Guys I’m more confused then ever. My goat seemed to be eating less yesterday and this morning and now he’s eating hay crumbs.  I’m still sure there is bone sticking out of his gums but maybe it’s not a big deal???  I don’t know how it could NOT be painful.  Guess we’re back to wait and see for the vet appt Friday.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 15, 2019)

Wish you could get him there before  friday, if you can't. ...then wait...you have to be stressing,... I am so sorry..please continue to share what is going on...you truley  are a fantastic goat momma    I would cut hay into  one inch pieces for him,


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 15, 2019)

He does seem to be feeling better which is the confusing part considering the bone pieces sticking out.  He’s jumping around on stuff in the garage more and crying more when locked in his kennel.  I gave up on putting him with the herd this week cause he fights me when I try to walk him out there.  But he seems to enjoy jumping around the garage though.  Due to work and kid stuff I can’t get him to the vet before Friday.  It’s a teaching hospital an hour away and going in for an appointment always takes up half my day.  But if he goes down hill I could take him as an emergency.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 15, 2019)

Robyn8 said:


> He does seem to be feeling better which is the confusing part considering the bone pieces sticking out.  He’s jumping around on stuff in the garage more and crying more when locked in his kennel.  I gave up on putting him with the herd this week cause he fights me when I try to walk him out there.  But he seems to enjoy jumping around the garage though.  Due to work and kid stuff I can’t get him to the vet before Friday.  It’s a teaching hospital an hour away and going in for an appointment always takes up half my day.  But if he goes down hill I could take him as an emergency.


Just keep on doing what's working right now... maybe it isn't as bad as it looks ?  Here's hoping


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 17, 2019)

Good luck at the vets  tommrow, please let us know what his status is...


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you!  He seems about the same today as yesterday.  Eating grain well, still not much hay but drinking really well.  I did notice him following the herd around the pasture more but he still likes to hang back in the barn quite a bit.  My husband thinks his pain level isn’t bad enough to euthanize based on how he’s acting but I’m not sure.  Really hoping the vet can give me some guidance tomorrow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 17, 2019)

Robyn8 said:


> Thank you!  He seems about the same today as yesterday.  Eating grain well, still not much hay but drinking really well.  I did notice him following the herd around the pasture more but he still likes to hang back in the barn quite a bit.  My husband thinks his pain level isn’t bad enough to euthanize based on how he’s acting but I’m not sure.  Really hoping the vet can give me some guidance tomorrow.



I'm  putting my bets on the the boy  I think he just may surprise us all....


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Well we’re waiting on xrays but the vet said the white thing I saw is bone.  His wire shifted and didn’t hold all the pieces together so some pieces died and are making their way out.  However it seems to have healed enough to be functional.  They said he seems happy enough and since he can eat they don’t feel I need to put him down at this time.  And I should just keep an eye on him in the future and put him down later if it seems to break down further or bother him to the point he seems in pain again.  So now I just have to get him off the grain and on something hay like.


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Xrays showed some bone missing in the front of his jaw and he may lose the rest of his front teeth but the back looks really good and his tongue looks good.  Vet says I can continue to offer small pieces of hay but his tongue and lips work good so he should be able to eat regular hay just fine.  Guess I need to get tough on him with the grain.  Thanks again to all your guys support!  Looks like my little guy is pulling through for me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 18, 2019)

That's great news!


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Still at vet.  The sedation they gave him makes him hungry so they brought me some hay to see if he’ll eat it.  And he did.  So guess I’ve just been spoiling him too much lol.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2019)

So happy for the encouraging  news...see, you really are a great goat momma


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 18, 2019)

So happy he’s doing better. Amazing how quick they can get picky with things like food changes. Little stinkers. Hope he continues to flourish.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 18, 2019)

GREAT NEWS!!   

Some anxiety &/or sedation meds DO create the "munchies" .   I have noticed that Red Cell liquid seems to enhance the desire to eat.   Plus it has some vit/min, so a good thing in small dose … good hay might be eaten then.  He's young, they heal faster.


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Now he’s out in the pasture eating hay and leaves like no big deal lol.  I do wonder if having the dead bone fragment and wire out feels better too.  I’m sure the bone fragment sticking out of his gum didn’t feel good.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2019)

Had that happen years ago when I had my wisdom teeth pulled...I sure felt better when the bone fragments were out so happy to hear he is doing well. His mouth may never be as it once was, but the kid sure has done well and appears  to be adapting


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2019)

What is his name ?


----------



## Robyn8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Dilly.  He has a twin brother named Willy lol.  My kids named them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2019)

Love to Dilly and Willy lol, great names


----------



## Robyn8 (Feb 3, 2019)

Just wanted to post another update!  My little goat is doing great. He’s eating normally and living with the rest of the herd full time now.  I’m in Michigan and we had terrible cold weather last week.  -35 with the wind chill.  I had to baby him a bit and bring him inside for more warm ups than his brother but we made it through!  He’s gaining some confidence back and starting to push back when his brother bullies him.  I’m sure by spring he’ll be jumping and playing like a normal goat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 3, 2019)

sooooo happy to hear that


----------

